# Are any of you any good at dancing?



## toffee (Nov 26, 2012)

I have this massive 'problem' with people not taking me seriously when I tell them I have the dance skills of overcooked spaghetti. Most people assume, or even insist, that I'm just being humble, which baffles me because when I'm good at something, I'm most definitely _not_ humble in the slightest, and assume that because I'm energetic, lively and outgoing that I'm some sorta Lord of the Dance. This usually results in me busting out a Thom Yorke, freaking out nearly every one in the room, and leaving a bunch of confused people wondering what the hell just happened. I'm well aware I dance like a wildebeest so when I do dance in public, I do exaggerate my terribleness to be funny, but I do wish I had skills.

I've had the impression that NTs in general are god awful dancers, and I was wondering if any of you are good at it. If not, how do you guys fare at parties?


----------



## Tea Path (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm good at dancing, have performed multiple times, and can be the life of the party, if I desire.


----------



## hela (Feb 12, 2012)

All of the ENTPs I know are spectacular dancers. 

I am also decent........ salsa, tango, ballet, tap, English country dancing, swing... some belly dancing and some Irish step, as well.

I vacillate between being the darling of the party and sitting in the corner playing on my phone. Depends on what I want.


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

Uhh what is this "dancing" you speak of?


----------



## toffee (Nov 26, 2012)

hela said:


> All of the ENTPs I know are spectacular dancers.
> 
> I am also decent........ salsa, tango, ballet, tap, English country dancing, swing... some belly dancing and some Irish step, as well.
> 
> I vacillate between being the darling of the party and sitting in the corner playing on my phone. Depends on what I want.


Really? Did you take formal lessons? I can only see myself as a decent dancer if I took lessons but I can't imagine just busting out and looking cool naturally like how my sister does.


----------



## hela (Feb 12, 2012)

toffee said:


> Really? Did you take formal lessons? I can only see myself as a decent dancer if I took lessons but I can't imagine just busting out and looking cool naturally like how my sister does.


I took formal lessons in ballet and tap, but everything else was either picked up from my family or friends. I was godawful in the beginning, but most people aren't naturally good dancers. They're just good at practicing.


----------



## Dan E (Jun 15, 2012)

I can "stanky legg" like nobody's business...


----------



## Moor (Nov 27, 2011)

When thinking about dancing, firstly I would divide dancing in two categories: formal and informal.

When I consider formal dancing (ballroom dancing, ballet, modern dance...), I have no idea if I'm good at that, since I haven't tried that. Formal dancing needs real practice and only those who have trained can be good at it or not.

When I consider informal dancing (dancing in clubs or something like that), I think I'm just fine. That is because all you have to do is move a bit with the beat and that's it. I don't think I'm a great informal dancer, but at least I'm not horrible and nobody has ever told that my dancing is awful. 

It might be more difficult to assess if one is good informal dancer, because there is no strictly defined scale of skills in that area and because of that the evaluation is much more subjective than when evaluating formal dancing.


----------



## paccplayer11 (May 30, 2012)

Im pretty good i think. i have a good feel for rhythm and can groove to most things with a fast beat. Ive never done anything like ballroom dancing or salsa or anything


----------



## Evil Donkey (May 31, 2012)

Hell no.


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

I learned some basic chore...choreo...choreography from my friend, it was a last minute thing, I had to blend into a crowd, it ended better than expected, and it was fun.

Dont. Ask. Me. To. Do. That. Again.


----------



## Empecinado (May 4, 2010)

I like to do robot dancing in clubs and spontaneous waltz dancing if there is a willing partner.

I was going to go a Salsa class in February with a friend but it never happened.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

I used to have rhythm as a kid, but I seem to have lost it with age.












Dan E said:


> I can "stanky legg" like nobody's business...



I have no idea what this is and am terrified of doing a google search for it.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

Only with your mom.

(I've been told I am pretty good)


----------



## Koyan (Dec 4, 2012)

I am a decent slow-dancer. My mother ensured that I was able to 2-step and waltz at the very least.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I don't think it's a NT thing. 

I have always had a good sense of beat, and I can learn new moves pretty easily.


----------



## n2freedom (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm an excellent dancer....and can drop it like it's hot like nobody's business. :wink:


----------



## RecklessInspirer (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm really good at dancing, I love it.


----------



## Ironweaver (Sep 8, 2012)

In clubs, I really need to "feel it" before I start dancing, or otherwise I end up looking and feeling like an idiot. This can generally be accomplished only through a liberal amount of beer.

As for formal dancing, hah, no. Last time I tried it I sumbled upon the girl's dress.


----------



## SherlyDEDUCE (Jul 25, 2012)

Ballroom? Yes
Anything else? No.

I'm very out of sync with my own body...


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: 

I _like_ dancing, but no way am I any good at it...


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

I beat my female, 14 year old cousin at Just Dance 3 and completely destroy my friends at DDR, but just out-right dancing...well, truth is, I don't like being the center of attention, so I avoid it. I've been told that I'm pretty good, but I...don't know. Even if I can dance, I still have a hard, awkward time at parties.


----------



## Crym (Nov 23, 2012)

I can do structured dances (I'm a Zumba Instructor), but I'm not good at just 'free-style' dancing. Actually, I'm horrendous. One of my friends told me that I was the worst dancer that she had ever seen. Ever. That was before I got into Zumba, but I doubt it has improved much.


----------



## Lateralus (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I look mentally challenged when I try to dance.


----------

